# The reason a Brute Force is far superior to any other.



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

pls view entire video


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... yeah too bad thats not a fair comparrison....


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah i know but it **** sure looks cool


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: dang right it does!


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

even though it was a skimmer it was still cool


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:vid


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I love that vid


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL the skimmers are Bad To The Bone.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

wonder how many passes they get like that before the nitrous eats their **** up


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

hahaha!! thats pretty good right there!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My biggest fear would be the front end catching................ Can you imagine how many end over ends it would do before it went under?


----------



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

this is just super cool we do this in iceland on our jeeps


check this out


----------



## websy (Mar 20, 2009)

Where did you get that video of me and my brute?:wall:


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

THATS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT:rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

Loved it.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

where do you get those kinda tires?


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

That is one awesome video!!!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I put this up on the old forum!!!! Great Vid!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

MTImodquad said:


>





Mud Narc said:


> Loved it.


 
MTImodquad loved it too


----------

